# Series Thread: 1st Round, Kings-Mavs



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Slasher did a great job with the previous two threads, I didn't want him to go through all that again and only get 13 replies, since there are so few Kings and Mavs fans on the site Therefore, why not just make a series thread?

=======================================








2-1








Game 4: TNT, 7:30 CDT

Sacramento Kings 

Coach: Rick Adelman





































C: Vlade Divac # 21, PF: Chris Webber # 4, SF: Peja Stojakovic # 16, SG: Doug Christie # 13 , PG: Mike Bibby # 10 

Dallas Mavericks 

Coach: Don Nelson





































C: Dirk Nowitzki #41, PF: Antoine Walker #8, SF: Micheal Finley #4, SG: Marquis Daniels #6, PG: Steve Nash #13


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

It sounds like Bibby might be out so they have no PG.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

nup, mike bibbys playing, and well..dirk seems like hes having a good game mavs by 12


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow what a game, the Mavs literally blew out the Kings at home. They out rebounded, out scored and even defended them decently (by that I mean they actually tried to contest shots). Daniels is playing good and Finley... well, Daniels is playing good, but Fin really needs to get out of this slump, its killing us. Nash needs to score more, and Dirk has been brilliant so far in the playoffs. I love Najera's aggressiveness as well, the Kings need to stop crying about him playing dirty...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Slasher did a great job with the previous two threads, I didn't want him to go through all that again and only get 13 replies, since there are so few Kings and Mavs fans on the site Therefore, why not just make a series thread?
> 
> =======================================
> ...


Thanks for covering for me dre1218us and a great thread  I've been gone for the past couple of days and couldn't keep up with the games. The unfortunate thing is that there isn't that many Mavs and Kings fans, when these two teams are so good and so entertaining to watch. Maybe BBB.net will get some fans from both teams over the summer.

<b>slasher</b>


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Mavs fans better watch out. When a team gets killed like the Kings did tonight they usually come back and win the next game.

I usually like Kings/Mavs games but this one was boring for me.
At least Dallas won.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

but the way these playoffs are going... it doesnt matter if the home team blows out the road team in the 1st game. Because the home team will come back in the 2nd game and win again lol.

Dallas played great at HOME..why can't we do it on the ROAD


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>24-7</b>!
> 
> 
> I usually like Kings/Mavs games but this one was boring for me.
> At least Dallas won.


Because these two teams are not scoring and is actually playing more defense compared to when these two played in the past.
We need to play Najera alot more.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Mavs rookie leads three 20-point scorers


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Dallas played great at HOME..why can't we do it on the ROAD


This team is very different from last year's team that had a good road record. I don't know what the deal is this year. Even if they win another at home they are going to have to win one in ARCO.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Yea, it's basically that they have no killer instinct on the road. At home they are aggressive and hitting on all cylinders and executing game plans but once they leave the AAC it becomes the exact opposite of that and they play passive like. I don't understand it either.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gambino</b>!
> Yea, it's basically that they have no killer instinct on the road. At home they are aggressive and hitting on all cylinders and executing game plans but once they leave the AAC it becomes the exact opposite of that and they play passive like. I don't understand it either.


Cuban should pay for some of the biggest mavs fans to sit courtside in Sac for the remainer of the series to help give that home court feel. He should include beer durring the game so we can make sure the fans are extra loud. 

Could you imagine 10-20 drunk Texan Mavs fans talking ish to the Sac players and cheering the Mavs?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Cuban should pay for some of the biggest mavs fans to sit courtside in Sac for the remainer of the series to help give that home court feel. He should include beer durring the game so we can make sure the fans are extra loud.
> ...



You might be right.

The Kings radio play by play guy, Gerry Gerould was so offended by something that someone behind the Kings bench screamed about Christie and his wife that he said "I want to turn around and bust him in the chops." 

It is pretty funny because he is an old, mild mannered guy...whatever the fan said must have been pretty offensive.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, whatever has to be done needs to be done. Noone could make a shot fall it seemed, especially Finley. We made a lot of stupid TOs, and botched (easy) shots last night. It doesn't look good...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, Texans can be real *******s. I'm sure I could of got someone to swing at me. :laugh: 

But if you're worried about the next thing that some ******* fan is going to say about a loved on you're not focused on the game. If I was an owner I'd run promo's to give away tickets to every game behind the visiting team's bench to the biggest loudest homers in the city. Along with trips to elemination games to help give us the edge on the road too.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> Well, whatever has to be done needs to be done. Noone could make a shot fall it seemed, *especially Finley.* We made a lot of stupid TOs, and botched (easy) shots last night. It doesn't look good...


I can't see why you are blaming Finley in a game where he almost shot 50%, and not Dirk in a game where he didn't even shoot 25%.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Because Dallas fans are much like Celtics fans. 
Celtics fans don't blame Paul for anything and Dallas fans don't blame Dirk for anything.
I'm surprised they are not blaming Antoine.




> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't see why you are blaming Finley in a game where he almost shot 50%, and not Dirk in a game where he didn't even shoot 25%.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Because Dallas fans are much like Celtics fans.
> Celtics fans don't blame Paul for anything and Dallas fans don't blame Dirk for anything.
> I'm surprised they are not blaming Antoine.


Hell I blame the whole team. Dirk too bad shots when he was trying to get going. Walker would do something good then f' up. Daniels looked like a rookie at times. We never block out. Fin needs to find a shot or ride the bench. Eduardo played good as always. Jamison's my boy, he comes off the bench and still does alot for the team so its hard to say anything too bad about him. Howard played good, but I catch him looking a little lost on D. Not like its anything new for the Mavs but he's a good defensive player and it shows that bad habbits of the rest of the team could be rubbing off on him. Nash didn't do anything spectacular either.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> I can't see why you are blaming Finley in a game where he almost shot 50%, and not Dirk in a game where he didn't even shoot 25%.


I said *noone*. This whole Finley melodrama has been going on since a month before the season ended, which is why I singled him out. He *cannot* find his shot.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> I said *noone*. This whole Finley melodrama has been going on since a month before the season ended, which is why I singled him out. He *cannot* find his shot.


I saw that but you said "especially Finley." I know he's had a very rough year, but you can't signle him out on probably the best game he's played in the series.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Your coach uses Walker in the strangest way No wonder he can never get going consistantly.
The guy shot 6 for 14 (two of those shots came as the shot clock was winding down. Walker seems to be the guy who takes those no chance shots 99% of the time) and didn't play the entire 4th quarter even though he kept hitting in the third quarter.

If you didn't find anything wrong with Jamison in that game you must have watched a different one then I did.


It was a winnable game and Steve is a great player. I don't know how anyone could fault him for missing that shot.




> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> Hell I blame the whole team. Dirk too bad shots when he was trying to get going. Walker would do something good then f' up. Daniels looked like a rookie at times. We never block out. Fin needs to find a shot or ride the bench. Eduardo played good as always. Jamison's my boy, he comes off the bench and still does alot for the team so its hard to say anything too bad about him. Howard played good, but I catch him looking a little lost on D. Not like its anything new for the Mavs but he's a good defensive player and it shows that bad habbits of the rest of the team could be rubbing off on him. Nash didn't do anything spectacular either.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> Your coach uses Walker in the strangest way No wonder he can never get going consistantly.
> The guy shot 6 for 14 (two of those shots came as the shot clock was winding down. Walker seems to be the guy who takes those no chance shots 99% of the time) and didn't play the entire 4th quarter even though he kept hitting in the third quarter.
> 
> ...


Walker would be best used in the low or high post. He can pass, its just not his thing to run the point. If we'd work the ball inside out it'd create more ball movement and with as many shooters as we have the more ball movement the better.


----------

